# Carpel tunnel syndrome from thyroid hormone levels?



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

I have had a great time here for a while with the graves, it went away, but in the last 3 weeks it has come back with a new symptom, accute advanced carpel tunnel syndrome, Dr said it was because my thy hormones were way off again and causing swelling that was crushing the carpel tunnel, thus creating carpel tunnel syndrome... ???

anyone heard of this, sounds a little far fetched to me but I am at the mercy of my Dr. I go in tomorrow for a EMG test on my hands. any info would be greatly appreciated. 
God bless all of you!
Mr.G


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I was supposed to go to a hand specialist because i thought either i broke my wrist, or had carpel tunnel.. My wrist hurt sooo bad, and progressed for a week, thats when i called the doc. my appointment was not until another week. by then, finally, the pain just started to go away, enough to make me cancel... i was scared to go and looking for a good excuse anyways. Well, 4 weeks later i was DX with graves and they asked me if i had any joint pains anywhere. I then yelped that i had a severe pain in wrist for 2 weeks. They told me it was due to the FT3s and FT4s. Since i was put on meds, the very begining of when i did, it started on my other wrist! I just cried knowning what i was in for... well, the good news is it only lasted 3 days~ horrible pain though. and i would off and on feel the same sting in different fingers! Doc insisted it was because of my levels. After a good 2 months on meds, and numbers were in pretty good range, I HAVE NEVER HAD THAT AGAIN. So i agree with your doctor! 100% !!!! at least in my case it was true


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

ps. i forgot to mention,,, that a few months later, i had read about the doctor that i was SUPPOSED TO GO TO had been arrested for unnecessary surgerys and selling drugs!!! and he was a very well known hand specialist here! !!!!!!! I also wanted to say, that according to research this carpel tunnel like syndrom usually happens when you are HYPO, but i was HYPER! just a few weeks before DX. But i think personally its just if your levels are to high or to low. good luck tomorrow with your doctor.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you, I will post the results, but it seems like it is a thyroid thing... 
Thank you and GOD Bless everyone, you are all in my prayers.!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> I have had a great time here for a while with the graves, it went away, but in the last 3 weeks it has come back with a new symptom, accute advanced carpel tunnel syndrome, Dr said it was because my thy hormones were way off again and causing swelling that was crushing the carpel tunnel, thus creating carpel tunnel syndrome... ???
> 
> anyone heard of this, sounds a little far fetched to me but I am at the mercy of my Dr. I go in tomorrow for a EMG test on my hands. any info would be greatly appreciated.
> God bless all of you!
> Mr.G


Absolutely. The ganglia becomes inflamed. Peripheral neuropathy. You are lucky your doc recognizes this.

Most get referred out to a surgeon which is a mistake, of course.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a lot of increased joint pain since I was diagnosed with Graves. I have a history of fibromyalgia. So, I already had chronic pain, but it's definitely gotten way worse. I'm sitting here typing with a bag of ice on my arm because my entire right forearm and wrist are sore. My right wrist is also visibly swollen. It seems to be exacerbated by too much time with the mouse and cell phone. Time to start training my left hand.

The pain was bad when I was hyper. When I was in thyroid storm, even my skin was painful to the touch. But that all settled down as my levels came down. I think all my nerve ending were on edge with the hyperthyroid, and that's why everything hurt.

Since my thyroidectomy, I was in terrible pain on synthroid and supposedly eurothyroid. It all got better on Armour initially, but seems to be getting worse again. Strangely, all my pain lessened when I was extremely hypo, but is returning with a vengeance now that my levels are coming up. Docs started me on Neurontin for the pain, and it seems to be taking the edge off for now. But I hope that eventually I will actually be at the right does of thyroid meds and that the pain will lessen so I don't need to take so many pills every day.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Lavender, have they ever checked your antibodies since you had surgery? also, i found a wonderful doc in florida, i live in Arizona, and its a far travel, but i just cant get the right doc w ho dont listen to the "NO RAI FOR ME" or even wehn i find a doc they wont do Block and replacement. HOwever, the man in florida will be doing this for me from now on, and a great remission rate as well (i know quite a few that have been in remiss for at least 5 years so far from him) anyway, i was a little leary about a medicine he wants me to start along with B and R... its called LDN. Low Dose Neltrexone. hate to say this, but neltrexone is for drug and alcohol abuse!!! so of course i got confused and afraid to go to him, until i did some research. I also emailed Eileen Moore and her advise on LDN. she told me " if you found a doc who is aware of LDN and wants to use on you, you found yourself an angel" So clearly now im not so afraid. Howver, i have found out that in low doses it is a very good medicine for any auto immune diseases. fibromyalgia included. it somehow is an antiflammitory for your body and also is an immune booster, it also allowes the medicine that you have to take, i guess it helps to make them work better for you... i havent tried it yet, i talk to doc this coming tuesday, so i cant speak for myself just yet, but i am getting ready to be on it. here is a quick link on this,,, but i will mention when i brought it up to my arizona doc, she thought i was nuts and so was the florida doctor...however, she is also a RAI pusher too! i dont want to shove this down anyones throat but its something to think about. http://www.ldn-for-fibro.com/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My antibodies have been checked. The TSI is still high, which is expected in Graves, but everything else is down, TPO and thyroglobulin are both down since surgery.

I hadn't heard of low dose naltrexone. I have had several different docs suggest several different meds recently, but decided to go with the Neurontin. I will see how I do with it, and talk with my rheumatologist about the Naltrexone if I'm still in pain at my next appointment.

I've only been on the Neurontin for 10 days. So, it's not really long enough to tell how well it's working, and I'm able to increase my dose a few times if I need to.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

My Blood tests came back normal, so I have accute carpel tunnel syndrome in both hands. I just had surgery on the one hand and go in on the 21st to get those sticthes taken out and schedule the surgery on the left hand. I am Glad it was not my thyroid, the surgerys are no fun but, better than what ive read about the thyroid surgerys.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> My Blood tests came back normal, so I have accute carpel tunnel syndrome in both hands. I just had surgery on the one hand and go in on the 21st to get those sticthes taken out and schedule the surgery on the left hand. I am Glad it was not my thyroid, the surgerys are no fun but, better than what ive read about the thyroid surgerys.


Gosh; I am sorry you had to go through that. But glad to hear from you!


----------

